# Viewing my kernel configuration

## msh

Is there anyway to view the configuration of the kernel I have compiled? Can I somewhere see what I have put in it?

----------

## sleazyrob

 *msh wrote:*   

> Is there anyway to view the configuration of the kernel I have compiled? Can I somewhere see what I have put in it?

 

The easiest way is simply to do 'make menuconfig' or 'make xconfig' again but you can see how you answered the config questions by looking at

```
/usr/src/linux*/.config
```

----------

## msh

 *sleazyrob wrote:*   

>  *msh wrote:*   Is there anyway to view the configuration of the kernel I have compiled? Can I somewhere see what I have put in it? 
> 
> The easiest way is simply to do 'make menuconfig' or 'make xconfig' again but you can see how you answered the config questions by looking at
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thx. That was it.

----------

